# Solved: Error code 0x80070057 on copying files



## Joseph King

I've searched the forum and seen this error code come up with serious fixes required, all the way to a Microsoft KB article saying there's something wrong with the disk partition and to recreate it.

I'm hoping someone will tell me that in my case I can probably just ignore it. I wasn't doing anything so severe as installing or updating Windows. All I was doing was copying about 200 GB of data from my machine's hard drive to an external portable hard drive (a new one, never used before).

It almost completely finished -- had about five minutes left -- and it gave me this error:

An unexpected error is keeping you from copying the file. If you continue to receive this error, you can use the error code to search for help with this problem.

Error 0x80070057: The parameter is incorrect.

<filename>.std
Type: STD file
Size: 1.02 MB
Date modified: 2/19/2008 3:42 AM

| Try Again | Skip | Cancel |

After I said to Skip it, this was followed right away by a series of those classic error message in Windows 7 when copying a huge block of data from one location to another that say the folder/file would result in a path too long for Windows and to shorten the path.

So, I'm hoping it was pretty innocuous and really doesn't mean there's any likelihood that there's anything corrupt on my system -- or even anything wrong with the external hard drive.

I know the best anyone can do is venture a guess. That's all I'm asking for, please -- an educated guess -- just to put my mind at ease.

(By the way, I realized afterwards that to successfully copy this block of data without having issues with path length, all I need to do is use something like GoodSync.)

Thanks very much!


----------



## DaveBurnett

Is it this?
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/982736


----------



## Joseph King

Yep, that would be it!

Thanks so much!

That confirms it was not a cause for concern.

(By the way, GoodSync copied everything without a hitch.)

Thanks so much!


----------

